# Wasserschnecken



## Limnos (17. Nov. 2011)

__ Schnecken gehören zu einem Teich einfach dazu. Sie sind zumeist Abfall-, Algen- und Aasfresser, und somit nützlich. Dass manche Schnecken auch Träger von __ Parasiten sein können, sollte zwar erwähnt aber nicht überbewertet werden.


----------



## Theo (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Moin Limnos.
Das sind schöne Bilder.
Von den Spirtz-__ Schlammschnecken hatte ich im alten Teich sehr viele und hatte immer Angst das man die durch die Folie tritt.
Die __ Posthornschnecke habe ich im Aquarium. Ich wußte gar nicht das die in unseren Breiten auch im Teich leben.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Moin Wolfgang,
tolle Bilder.
Vorletzte Reihe, dritte von links = Supfdeckelschnecke - wo bitte kriegt man denn solch' "blaue Exemplare" her, hab' ich noch nie gesehen?


----------



## Limnos (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Hi

@ Theo: Die __ Posthornschnecke der Warmwasser-Aquarien ist eine andere. Sie gehört der Gattung Planorbella an. Die ist nicht für draußen. Die einheimische hält sich dafür nicht gut bei höheren Temperaturen, es ist die Art Planorbarius corneus, Sie hat auch einen mehr als dreifachen Ø verglichen mit Planorbella. Das zeigt wieder einmal, wie unzuverlässig deutsche Namen sind.

@Eva-Maria: Das Blitzlicht lässt manchmal Farben aufleuchtebn, die das Auge so nicht sieht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Theo (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Hallo Wolfgang.
Danke für deine Info. Ich habe bitte noch eine Frage zu der Spirtz-__ Schlammschnecken.
Ist es möglich das man die durch die Folie tritt? Mir wurde es so erzählt und wie ich schon schrieb immer Angst davor gehabt. 
Bekämpft habe ich die Schnecke deswegen aber nicht, getreu dem Motto: leben und leben lassen.
Ps. die Farbe der __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke fand ich auch sehr schön.


----------



## Hagalaz (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Wo bekommt man den so Sumpfdeckelschnecken her würde mir die nämlich auch gern nächstes Jahr in Teich setzen?


----------



## Teicher (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Hallo Darius, wenn du dich ein wenig umschaust bei dir in die umgebung, findest du wahrschlich ein paar Teiche.  Raus zu finden wem die gehören dürfte nicht schwer sein.  In die meisten Teiche sind Wasser __ schnecken vorhanden und im Frühling kannst dich drumkümmern.  So hab's ich gemacht.  Auch 'ne möglichkeit; Im Garten-Center De--er  hatten Sie welche, aaaaber €1.50 das stk.  A bissel happig, nicht?

schönes Wochenende,
Jimmy


----------



## Christine (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*



Theo schrieb:


> Ich habe bitte noch eine Frage zu der Spirtz-__ Schlammschnecken.
> Ist es möglich das man die durch die Folie tritt? Mir wurde es so erzählt und wie ich schon schrieb immer Angst davor gehabt.



Hallo Theo,

wer hat denn solchen Blödsinn erzählt? Das muss aber schon eine sehr morsche 0,5er PCV-Folie sein. Wenn Du drauftrittst, was ja auch nicht so einfach ist, es sei denn man trampelt mit schweren Gummistiefeln durch den Teich, wird wohl eher die Schnecke ihr Leben lassen als die Folie. Kleine spitze Steinchen dürften da viel gefährlicher sein.


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Hmm dann werde dich mal nach Teichen ausschau halten


----------



## Limnos (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Hi Darius

In Geschäften in denen Teichfische angeboten werden gibt es auch (fast) immer __ Muscheln und __ Schnecken, vor allem die Sumpf-Deckelschnecke. Hier bei uns wurden sie für 2,50 € angeboten.
Aber nach meinen Kenntnissen ist sie in der Natur bei weitem nicht so häufig zu finden wie die anderen o.g. Schnecken.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Theo (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Theo,
> Wenn Du drauftrittst, was ja auch nicht so einfach ist, es sei denn man trampelt mit schweren Gummistiefeln durch den Teich, wird wohl eher die Schnecke ihr Leben lassen.



Da bin ich aber nur zum Teil beruhigt, denn ich bin öfter mit einer Watthose im Teich unterwegs und die hat besagte Gummiteile unten dran. Die __ Schnecken sind doch auch gut und gerne 10mm lang (und mehr und ebend ziemlich spitz).
Der Extremfall ist ja bei mir in 10 Jahren auch nicht eingetreten aber beim Anblick der schönen Bilder von Wolfgang kam mir das alles wieder in den Sinn.


----------



## Limnos (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Hi Theo

Spitz-__ Schlammschnecken werden sogar bis 40 mm lang. Aber sie tragen ihre Spitze nicht nach unten, sondern nach hinten. Wenn Du also drauftrittst, drückst Du sie mit ihem weichen Fuß gegen die Folie, und selbst wenn ihr Gehäuse dabei zerbricht, sind die Splitter zu dünn, um eine Folie auch nur oberflächlich beschädigen zu können.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bibabu (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

hallo
wollt mal fragen was man bei wasserschnecken im teich beachten muß und wie tief sollte der teich sein? 
lg


----------



## misudapi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Hallo alle zusammen
mich würde es auch intressieren was ich im Winter mit den Sumpf-Deckelschnecken machen soll. Mir wurde im Geschäft gesagt, das ich die ab 10° C ins Haus holen müsste???
 mein Teich besteht erst seit 8 Wochen, aber die Schmecken vermehren sich sehr gut.
 Gruß Susanne


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Hallo Susanne,

wenn Dein Teich tief genug ist, dann können sie draussen bleiben.


----------



## Limnos (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Hi

Da ich einer freistehenden Badewanne Jahr für Jahr die __ Schnecken wiederfinde, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie sogar Eingefrorenwerden überstehen. Ebenso habe ich sie in einem Teich mit 20 cm maximaler Tiefe.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*

Wir haben neben dem Teich 2 Pflanzenfilter, 
in denen reichlich __ Schnecken leben.
der eine hat nur knapp 200 Liter und ist vll. 50 cm tief...
Schneckis überleben alle, kein Problem!


----------



## neuemmendorfer (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserschnecken*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Da ich einer freistehenden Badewanne Jahr für Jahr die __ Schnecken wiederfinde, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie sogar Eingefrorenwerden überstehen. Ebenso habe ich sie in einem Teich mit 20 cm maximaler Tiefe.
> 
> ...



Korrekt! Ich habe nur welche im Bachlauf und der friert im Winter komplett durch. Im Frühjahr sind dann wieder große Exemplare da. Sie sind also frostfest.

LG Ronny


----------

